# Snow vee pro 3000



## BossPlowGuy04 (Oct 27, 2007)

hey guys, wondering if i can put a snow ex vee pro 3000 in the back of a half ton pick up. it has a half yard/608lbs capacity. or do i need a 3/4 ton truck. 

thanks
alex


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

not worth the money to do it , ur better with a tailgate spreader


----------



## BossPlowGuy04 (Oct 27, 2007)

elite1msmith;571567 said:


> not worth the money to do it , ur better with a tailgate spreader


y do you say that?? i'm new to haveing a salt spreader so whats your thinking on that. i was just thinking it would be nice to not have to mess with bags, and you can't drive from account to account with a tailgate spreader. and if the vee 3000 isn't worth it will the vee 6000 work in a half ton?? 
thanks
alex


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ill elaberate....

as i under stand it , the V pro 3000 will have a similar cost to its bigger brother the 8000 , which i owned

the 8000 can be a pain in the a$$ to load, due to the slanted design. The 3000 will be even worst., because it shorter ...the bobcat operator, will end up spilling more in you truck bed than in the spreader

1/2 yard capacity i think is around 1000 lbs...plus the unit it self , thats pushing ur max load... something yo dont want to do with a 1/2 ton truck

also , if your ready to be spreading bulk , then you should be thinking in terms of 1 ton (2000) lbs or better on salt useage, if you just wanting a larger unit, to spread bulk , this isnt much bigger than a tailgate spreader , with alot more cost to you


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

also , i can load my tailgate spreader with bagged or bulk ,,,then drive, plow and salt and move to the next one.....salt in the hopper the entire time. but thats jut my opion


----------



## BossPlowGuy04 (Oct 27, 2007)

ok thanks, the guy at the snow ex place told me i can't drive from account to account with a loaded spreader becuase it will bent the bracket, and will pack the salt down. but if it can be done then great! any more thoughts are welcome! 
thanks
alex


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ok, depends on the modle and type...

I have a meyer blaster... i LOVE it.... others say try the pro flow 2 ... im not sure which is cheaper

if you looking to go bulk understand that what ever you load in the hopper...must com eout of the hopper asap , it cant sit

Are you having someone else load you?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

BossPlowGuy04;571575 said:


> ok thanks, the guy at the snow ex place told me i can't drive from account to account with a loaded spreader becuase it will bent the bracket, and will pack the salt down. but if it can be done then great! any more thoughts are welcome!
> thanks
> alex


BS, I have a Snow Ex 1075 and have it full almost all the time in a storm, between accounts and all, and never have had a problem. The spreader is 3 years old.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Didnt Snow Ex build the 6000 for half ton trucks? I would get the 6000 instead of the 3000, you know your truck and you know when to call it quits when loading it. I used to put 2000 lbs in the back of my half ton every time it snowed. It was not in there long but it worked. I have the salt dogg and I would not be affraid to put it in a half ton but I dont think it would be very user friendly with hand loading bags. Ive had salt freeze up in my old buyers tailgate, sonw ex 575, and my salt dogg. They all froze up in a matter of minutes but that is my luck I guess.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

the 6000 model was designed for use in a short bed truck , no nessasarly a 1/2 or 3/4

i would just get the 8000 if thats the case, make it versital for the coming years.... it will be really hard to load a 6000, with out getting salt every were in your bed, i can speak foe the salt dogg, i have never owned one


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am glad ot read this (topic) but i was just thinking of getting a salter,...its now needed. and have a F350 srw long bed reg cab. I was looking at the 3000 and the 6000, i am afraid of going over weight with the 6000. Thats my biggest fear. Altho i feel snowex has the best build, auger and no belt. I am not sure about everyone else but i am not one to want to be getting out and adjustin things when its snowing. I have enough things going on. Please anyone thats had a snowex chip in and help us out here.!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

F350 ? buy an 8000 model or the nwer 8500 and load it to the max or look at other untis,. and the snow ex - Vbox, isnt a bad unit, but u will get good and bad both ways about it


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Dollar for dollar you get more for your money with a salt dogg.
The snow ex is overpriced IMO. 
The snow ex has a painted metal frame, that you can repaint every year. For what they get it should be stainless.

Salt Dogg, no painted metal except for the grate. Best controller made, Karrier. Reverses automatic on a jamb. There is a hex head on the auger, so if you jamb up with frozen salt you can remove the spinner assembly and spin it with a pipe wrench. The unit is ready to run out of the box, includes an awesome tarp that fits like a glove. Nice tie downs. Removable spinner. One bearing to grease, and lots of fluid film your ready to roll
Blah blah blah...
Best bang for your buck, by far.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree about the salt dogg. The BEST PIECE OF SNOW EQUIPMENT I HAVE EVER BOUGHT! 
Hey instead of buying the 3000 get the new salt doog 3/4 yard spreader. I bet it would be cheaper.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Get a snoway stainless electric. I had a 6 ft model (450lbs) in my Toyota. I could put a 1/2 yard in easy and it spread like a champ. Added airbags and I would heap a yard into it.

Sure its not like my 350 or 550 but it serves it purpose for me.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

ford6.9;571779 said:


> I am glad ot read this (topic) but i was just thinking of getting a salter,...its now needed. and have a F350 srw long bed reg cab. I was looking at the 3000 and the 6000, i am afraid of going over weight with the 6000. Thats my biggest fear. Altho i feel snowex has the best build, auger and no belt. I am not sure about everyone else but i am not one to want to be getting out and adjustin things when its snowing. I have enough things going on. Please anyone thats had a snowex chip in and help us out here.!


Dude, you could get the 8000 or 8500 no problem. You do have a 1 ton truck ya know!


----------

